# Wolff-American Bike or Parts



## Dweber (Jan 18, 2015)

Wanted Wolff-American Bicycle or Parts in any condition. One piece or entire bike. Also looking for Wolff-American literature, Original or Copies. 
 Thanks Dave (Dweber736@aol.com)


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2015)

is it safe to say you bought the cushioned frame off ebay?

Nick.


----------



## Dweber (Jan 18, 2015)

I hate to admit it but yes. I am a sucker for a Charles S. Travis hinge-joint frame with a cushion frame of top.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2015)

it's a beautiful bike, I've never seen a loop hole rear drop out before, good luck on your hunt 

Nick.


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Dweber said:


> I hate to admit it but yes. I am a sucker for a Charles S. Travis hinge-joint frame with a cushion frame of top.




Post some photos.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Here ya go. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1890s-1900-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Dweber (Jan 18, 2015)

*Photos of Wolff-American*

View attachment 191666View attachment 191667View attachment 191669View attachment 191668 Any help or information appreciated!


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Dweber said:


> View attachment 191666View attachment 191667View attachment 191669View attachment 191668 Any help or information appreciated!




Very cool. Good luck finding the parts.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's one!


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 19, 2015)

So does the chain stay to bb flat steel just flex as the seat stays shock compresses? Very cool!


----------

